# In a weird pickle. Need Music loud!!!!!



## HzThatHurtzFORLESS (Apr 18, 2020)

I haven't had an audio system apart from crappy factory since a couple months before my 4yr old son... Even then, My pair of Diamond Audio D610d2 in a 36hz ported was outdated... So seeing all this new crap that's quality made... Would have cost you 4-5 times as much money on same quality sound and wattage... Newer ones often surpassed by less expensive but new on the seen stuff
Please help!!!

Okay. There's a long story to what became my wife and I split her income tax check cuz all the extra "I" make in customer car audio, my TRUE-MEDICAL marijuana, that I grow for myself and I'm also the keeper, farmer, budtender etc for 2others who'm are patients/business partners on my farm here in the Sacramento Valley of CA..been growing organic for 12yrs and a total of 18yrs (since age 17 when I broke my back on dirt bike) anyway... It cost A LOT of money to grow the caliber I do...so product is at the top of the price spectrum... But myself, my town, High Times and some others say I'm gifted... We don't even really make much on product at all (until my delivery becomes dispensary. My Own. My herb is in others already... THEY make the big bucks! But we started 'saving' all THAT income so I can build our dream house on our dream land and not owe anyone but the county each yr. Started the savings 2.5yrs ago...BUT...last yr! Wife and I go to the Auction to buy 'A' third row SUV (super nice auction. Newer Repo'd cars and banks sell them cheap compared to a lot... private sell even...we each wanted a different SUV... But I said "F THIS.... 3rd row for u 99% of time anyway so u pick babe. I'm going to go grab coffee somewhere... Don't feel like being here" ...Sounds like I'm getting off topic but I'm not, I just want to confirm this is UNFAIR....keep in mind that I didn't buy much more than gas, food, 
I took a while because these auction houses with 75-100 cars takes all day

Anyway... I come back since my wife told me to pick her up but she also left OUR SAFE with ALL OUR MONEY "$72,5XX”....

I get to pick her up and she's freaking out that she needs to Barrow $4k... WTF!? (I was thinking "$4k? Is she nervous cuz she spent bluebook and don't want me on her ass?".... Nope! She bought THREEEEEE THIRD ROW SEAT SUVs, A sporty Mazda SPEED3 "to commute" a PRESTINE CONDITION 2002 Acura TL Type S (exactly like my old one when stock .... A lot of money into "an import";that I thought then...fun as hell, a 15' Acura TL to sell to her sister for super low payments and zero intrace and zero penalty for NOT PAYING "A MONTH” wtf?!!!! I never got a new car like that! Then the BUILT SRT-4 Neon "because 'I' (me) said it'd be cool to build a Dodge Demon Duster out of one" 2014yr and newer, a 07' Silverado "for you babe. I remember you saying that you like Z71's, but it doesn't have the solid axle swap you want though"
.... I would have choked her if I didn't see the POWERSTROKE diesel 2014 F-450 with 77k miles
She wiped out our savings 😡😬😤😩😠
Flipped a couple... Had a 2month "marriage bad luck".... My wife wrecked two vehicles and I wrecked 3... In 4 accidents
None of them were our fault!
F'ing CRAZY
HAD TO spend the cash from the flips into something for my wife and something for me (I got a 2010 Ford Edge AWD) WHICH IS THE VEHICLE FOR AUDIO IN THIS STORY

I'm 36yrs old. Never been in a accident my whole life. Thought if it was going to happen it would have "before 3 driving courses (offensive, defensive, & drifting) and more importantly over the years experience. I hit 35 bam! 
We started another too late.. I bet every penny I have my son has four times what little we have in his piggy banks
N E WAY... I pay taxes. We file seperately.... 
So decided to split her check for whatever ourselves wanted for ourselves... A Pansy ass little Pansy $3k!!!... But I'd up part is... Ever since I got it... Debit card missing, id missing and need to go to bank, a whole bunch of ****.... So I was spending "my" 3k in meantime and will just replace it when easier... Meantime..wife using debit the whole time... Still trying to justify the 3 times we already took my son to Disneyland every year he's been alive....AND THEY ARE SUPPOSED TO BE IN ”DISNEY WORLD" RIGHT NOW USING DEBIT CARD FOR ANYTHING THAT WASN'T A PART OF THE PACKAGE THEY GOT.... but pandemic....NOW from original $3k I'm down to just over $2k!... And wifey saying it's not fair I spent my own personal money that I'm trying to pay back with "family bank account 👸” wtf?! I got this money because I decided NOT TO go to Florida with them.... Since I sunk so damn much into Disney for a lifetime...how TF is that justifiable?
I can PROBABLY get close to original amount
But I'm FOR SURE getting the 390amp alt $450 (sale)
Main battery (primary/starter) $250
220ah of AGM deep cycles 1,100ca (x2batts.)$350
and 2 17v banks of six, 3000farad supecaps...totaling 1,132farads
(Elec. system so beefy because I plan a lot bigger build in future)

but I want AT-LEAST 2-2.5k bass rms and 1,000rms for 280Hz-20kHz+ FOR NOW

I have a bunch of car audio I can sell to offset costs... NAME BRANDS! HELIX, DIAMOND, MEMPHIS, PHOENIX GOLD, JL AUDIO, KENWOOD 
(even have a JL Audio HD750 ($850new) and like impressive items. No components, co-axial, tweets or anything like

five three zero 216 three five 9 one

any help much appreciated


----------



## Holmz (Jul 12, 2017)

Good luck bud.


----------



## dcfis (Sep 9, 2016)

Sure you shouldn't quit while you're ahead?


----------



## imickey503 (Dec 16, 2015)

Hoe-Le Fook
Bang den ow
Sum-Ting-Wong.


----------



## JohnTB72 (May 9, 2019)

imickey503 said:


> Hoe-Le Fook
> Bang den ow
> Sum-Ting-Wong.


You forgot "Wi-To Low"....

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnTB72 (May 9, 2019)

"Okay. There's a long story to what became my wife and I split her income tax check cuz all the extra "I" make in customer car audio, my TRUE-MEDICAL marijuana, that I grow for myself and I'm also the keeper, farmer, budtender etc for 2others who'm are patients/business partners on my farm here in the Sacramento Valley of CA..been growing organic for 12yrs and a total of 18yrs (since age 17 when I broke my back on dirt bike) anyway... It cost A LOT of money to grow the caliber I do...so product is at the top of the price spectrum... But myself, my town, High Times and some others say I'm gifted..."

Sounds like he grows his weed with 'Tegridy....









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------

